# Canon EOS 5DS Samples With Sigma ART Prime Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2015)

```
<p>Apparently PhotographyBLOG hasn’t yet put down the production version of the Canon EOS 5DS, as they’ve posted another 93 jpgs and 20 RAW files taken with it. This time they used nothing but Sigma ART series prime lenses, the 24mm f/1.4, 35mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.4. You can <a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_eos_5ds_sigma_24mm_35mm_50mm_photos/" target="_blank">view the gallery here</a>.</p>
<p>Shipping for the Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R is a week away, and we expect initial quantities to be low.</p>
<p>Canon EOS 5DS R $3899: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | Canon EOS 5DS $3699: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 8, 2015)

Finally they got hold of some decent lenses. I also own these three, it's looking really good or at least way better than the last ones they posted, taken with the 50 1.8. BRB, fumbling around with the raws now.


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 8, 2015)

Just looked at some of the raws, the level of detail is a-freaking-mazing. Check out the one of the Sunglasses, the reflection in the topmost glass is crisp-clear. The feathers of the ducklings are also very detailed. Finally some decent pictures, makes me wanna slam on my Arts as soon as I get hold of the 5Ds.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 8, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> we expect initial quantities to be low



Ut oh. If my friend does not get his with the first batch he will be impossible to be around. ;D

He is like a kid before Christmas.


----------



## firegs (Jun 8, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> and we expect initial quantities to be low.



Where are you getting this information, CR?


----------



## Andyx01 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lets show off an ultra high res sensor by taking diffraction limited pictures. Wtf - for real?


----------



## Act444 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not bad. Some impressive levels of detail in the building shot(s).

I still seem to prefer the images out of the R version - seem to have more "punch" to them. In fact at the higher ISOs you could apply significant noise reduction and still have a high level of detail remaining (the images clean up nicely). That helps make up *somewhat* for the worse high ISO performance vs. the 5D3...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2015)

I only looked at one image, taken at f/16. CA's and purple fringing were horrible. A lens should not be doing that when stopped down to f/16.

Then I looked at one taken at f/4. plenty of purple fringing there, but the ugly bokeh made me almost seasick.

Finally, I looked at the one with the mustard in it. There should be no sunlight to cause purple fringing, or bright lights coming thru the tree to give ugly bokeh. But, nothing is in focus. The mustard is sort of focused. The focus point must be in front of everything.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 9, 2015)

Man, looking at these sample shots is a trip. I was literally just there. 

My images are pretty close to the ones taken by the 5DS. Gives a little bit of a comparison in details of gained detail using the 50 MP sensor compared to the 1DX's 18 MP.



IMGL0314-Edit by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr



IMGL0612-Edit by Hadrian Robinson, on Flickr


The detail from that sensor is incredible. It's quite the camera. I would love to try one out for a weekend. I don't think it could replace my 1DX, but it'd be nice to have as a side camera!


----------



## sanj (Jun 9, 2015)

I played with some RAW in Adobe RAW. Very impressed with the files. The files can take a TON of manipulation without falling apart. But I will wait to see what 5d4 has to offer before buying. Unless of course there is a demand for rental of this camera.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 9, 2015)

I only looked at about a half dozen, but I think I could agree that the focus may be off on a shot or two, as I for sure saw it on at one I looked at. However, some of the shots were very impressive, the detail, etc. For example, the shots of the daiseys (I believe?) was impressive.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> This time they used nothing but Sigma ART series prime lenses, the 24mm f/1.4, 35mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.4.


Very few lenses can deal with this very high resolution in terms of microcontrast to provide great images. We may also include the latest Canon L lenses (e.g. 24-70L II, 70-200L IS II, 85L, 300L II) and few standard primes (e.g. 35f2 IS).


----------



## toni999 (Jun 9, 2015)

seriously I don't think those are good examples to show this cameras ability.
Not a typical street set up, far to heavy, and the risk to get it stolen or lost.

If you want to show how this camera works get some people and show if their eyes are infocus and sharp.
Probably with professional light setup to match the camera. 
Those pictures are probably better taken with a smartphone.

Besides I'm not impressed by the bokeh.


----------



## Moulyneau (Jun 9, 2015)

Looking at the pictures I guess the objective here is to show how not to use the 5ds 
Shooting at 1.8 without serious afma or at 1/60 come on...!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometimes, when I think about the possibilities but also the effort one must take to get the best out of these high resolution, high precission sensors and cameras, I feel like back in the beginning of photography.
(Don't take this too serious. And looking at some of these example pictures tells me that there was not enough effort)

Everything has to be fixed, equipment and subject. You need a lot of light no matter how sensible the sensor is. You need very high shutter speeds. Remember back when they were almost anytime using flash powder. Luckily today it's not that dangerous anymore. Think about using potassium permanganate and magnesium.

I can understand that a lot of you want to achieve these high resolution results and I am also fascinated about what is possible. But the freedom in capturing the moment when it happens that was developed by the progress of modern photo equipment is more important to me.

But I highly anticipate the results of those who choose the freedom for the use of this high resolution equipment.
Most important: Have fun! Whatever and however you take pictures of.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 9, 2015)

I would love to see someone post some samples from these two bodies with the Zeiss OTUS 55 and 85mm lenses. The Zeiss 135mm f2.0, the 15mm, and Canon's own 50mm 1.2L, the Canon 135mm 2.0L, and some birds with Canon's 600mm and 400mm. A few with their new 400mm f4.0 DO IS also. Let's get some real serious glass that can handle all that Resolution. (The Sigma Art series are wonderful lenses, especially at their respective price points, but I don't think they were designed to be used with what essentially is medium-format resolution.


----------



## firegs (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm dying to see the 16-35 f/4L on this beast.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 9, 2015)

f/16 is (to me) an unacceptable aperture to really show off any lens or camera. Diffraction limitations are diffraction limitations. I haven't run across a lens whose resolution doesn't drop like a lead weight past f/11.

I own two of the ARTs. 50 & 35. They are amazing wide open but the sweet spot is f/5.6. f/4 and f/8 also excellent. f/11 not so much and f/16 is a mess by comparison.


----------



## Shugarmandesign (Jun 9, 2015)

Has every single person forgotten about the sharpest and best lens to test on this, sun 5 digit prices...? 

I'm getting my 5Ds R on Friday and the first lens that's being mounted is my Canon 180mm f3.5L Macro.

I absolutely cannot wait to produce amazing samples, with that lens. Not to say I wouldn't love to see samples with it this very moment!


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 9, 2015)

New pictures now, with the EF 100mm Macro.

http://www.photographyblog.com//previews/canon_eos_5ds_canon_ef_100mm_macro_photos/#comments

CR Guy, please don't make another news posting about that. They are not worth it. Again, stupid apertures like f/16 where diffraction ruins anything and mediocre raw processing.



firegs said:


> I'm dying to see the 16-35 f/4L on this beast.



Relax. I hope I'll get mine soon, first thing I'll do is -real- high quality samples with all my lenses and also detail and iso-wise comparisons with the Mark III.


----------



## firegs (Jun 9, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> firegs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm dying to see the 16-35 f/4L on this beast.
> ...



I love you. Can you PM me when you get these pictures? Or E-mail?


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 9, 2015)

firegs said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > firegs said:
> ...



Will release it on my website (see signature) once I'm done. I plan on putting all the files in 100% in a dropbox so everyone can download and compare fullsize images for themselves. Also I will probably offer an English translation inside the article. I will hurry with this as fast as I can, but I don't even know yet when I get my camera. Retailer said 15th is the date for shippings, but who knows, don't have word of anyone here in Germany, unlike USA where you can find 14th everywhere.

Given I get the camera at the beginning or middle of next week, I'll have that up by friday tops.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 9, 2015)

*100L Macro samples*

Some more files with the 100L Macro

http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_eos_5ds_canon_ef_100mm_macro_photos/


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: 100L Macro samples*



memoriaphoto said:


> Some more files with the 100L Macro
> 
> http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_eos_5ds_canon_ef_100mm_macro_photos/



1: that is not the L
2: i posted that literally three posts above
3: that guy still doesn't know what he is doing


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 9, 2015)

None of these tests are gonna please everyone out there. Especially not internet bloggers and chat room nerds like us. There's never going to be a review page with EVERY canon lens or third party lens tested with this or any camera that comparable to another (taking the same exact shot with every lens).

I agree this review page's sample pictures are less than ideal (to be kind). But I do like seeing some test shots handheld. I know the story is that, to get the most outta this camera, a tripod should be employed, but handholding is going to be pretty common, and using a typical focal range like 24-200mm (that would be all the good L glass within that range) should give you pretty damn sharp results provided you're firing off at 1/500+ per second. 

A lot of what that site is showing is 1/60 and such, and I don't image they're using a tripod much, if at all. More silliness in tandem with shenanigans like f/16.

However, the only upshot is that it shows what you may expect with less than perfect (or even decent/good) technique, but then again, how many people are buying this camera who don't know what the hell they're doing or buying it to take normal family vacation pictures... Maybe I'm nuts though. I'm the guy who walks into Disneyworld carrying a big manfrotto tripod AND monopod... :


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll say this much. I pre-ordered a 5DSR on March 23rd from Amazon. They have recently update expected ship date to June 14th. If it shows up next week my plan is to shoot my 5D3 and 5DSR with:

70-200 f2.8L IS II
135 f2L
16-35 f4L
Sigma 50 ART

Anxious to see the results (no, I wont be shooting at f/16....)


----------



## drjlo (Jun 9, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> If it shows up next week my plan is to shoot my 5D3 and 5DSR with:



Cool. Would be very interested in side-by-side comparison at ISO 1600-6400 to see the degree of noise difference in real life use.


----------



## strykapose (Jun 9, 2015)

I've tried pulling the shadows out of the raw examples that have been posted and I'm not really impressed yet.
I would really like to see a 15-30 second RAW exposure taken during sunset or "blue hour" at ISO 100 and f/8. 
As a landscape photographer, I would like to see how "shadow pulls" are compared to the D810 and A7R.
The MkII's red streaks were horrible, MkIII's a little better but still looked like red sandpaper.
My decision to stay with Canon and go for the 5DS R will be gauged on the shadow pull.
If someone on here has the 5DS or the R, can you please post a few raw long exposure landscapes taken during sunset at ISO 100 and f/8.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 10, 2015)

My first impressions of the samples with Sigma lenses:
Great resolution in the center region but inferior (for that sensor) on the edges and in the corners. I think the sigmas are perfect for up to 20 MPix. So I wished to see some samples of a macro lens or the OTUS series of Zeiss.

Thankfully they fullfilled my wish (perhaps after receiving my thoughts telepathically?) with the "old" EF 100/2.8 and ... I am impressed about the quality of 5DS with that "old" lens from center to corner (based on images 5...7, blue flowers). Near the lower right corner there is one leave in the focal plane. Straight from f/2.8 it is imaged with well defined texture.

About some who are nagging about the test setup / test parameters: It's always helpful to see samples with a wider variation of subjects/situations/exp settings to have enough material to draw your conclusions. Photographyblog delivers a lot in jpeg AND raw which is more or less unique in my opinion.
Using f/16 doesn't show that they do not now what they are doing - they show us samples of the behaviour of a 50MPix FF sensor under conditions that might be needed to (1) get enough DOF and (2) reduce the amount of light in extremely bright situations w/o ND available. As physicist I know about the diffraction limit and thought that 5D classics MPix (50/4) count is enough for f/16 but I see there is room for more MPixels especially if you include some thoughtful sharpening during postprocessing. What I really like are the smooth and precise transitions between colors - great texture fidelity I would say!


----------



## BMLmedia (Jun 10, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> So I wished to see some samples of a macro lens or the OTUS series of Zeiss.



I hope to pick up my camera today and will be testing it out with the Zeiss Otus 55


----------



## lichtmalen (Jun 10, 2015)

BMLmedia said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > So I wished to see some samples of a macro lens or the OTUS series of Zeiss.
> ...



Interestingly enough how many new members with one post seem to get theirs before release, see Shugarmandesign up in this thread... troll or real, that is the question


----------



## zim (Jun 10, 2015)

lichtmalen said:


> BMLmedia said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



About the same number of nuggets on dpreview that either 'I own it' or 'I had it' ;D


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll post a selfie in here, holding the box, as soon as I get it.


----------



## BMLmedia (Jun 10, 2015)

zim said:


> lichtmalen said:
> 
> 
> > BMLmedia said:
> ...



Well I was the first one in GB or Ireland to get the Otus: https://www.flickr.com/photos/brianmacl/11345344194/in/datetaken/ so I have form


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 11, 2015)

Amazon just updated expected delivery for my pre-order. Must been one of the very first. Arriving June 19th


----------



## benperrin (Jun 11, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Amazon just updated expected delivery for my pre-order. Must been one of the very first. Arriving June 19th


Great. Keep us updated and post some pics when you can!


----------



## Shugarmandesign (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm getting mine for sure, on friday, the day one store in nyc will be getting a few R's early for customers who spend a great deal of money in the store, myself included. No troll here. I was remarking about wanting to post sexy samples woth my superb Canon 180mm f3.5L Macro.

Because the 14th is sunday, it wont be shipped later, but earlier than then.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 11, 2015)

BMLmedia said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > So I wished to see some samples of a macro lens or the OTUS series of Zeiss.
> ...



Good luck and I would like to see some images with that "reference lens" - I think it will deliver 40-45 MPix net resolution after DxO measurements. That's new terrain for 35mm full frame sensors!


----------



## BMLmedia (Jun 11, 2015)

mb66energy said:


> BMLmedia said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...


It did not show up yesterday, but hopefully will be getting in at lunch time today. this is worse than waiting for my first child


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 14, 2015)

Some one posted this quick review in Dpr. I think, it has few pics which are good.

http://www.robertsealeblog.com/first-impressions-with-the-50-mp-canon-eos-5ds/


----------

